# Hi Friends!! Just 'checking in"



## Mikey Did It

Well, sorry to report nothing is being produced in the birdroom but tons of feathers!!! The English pairs I recently acquired must be on a synchronized molting schedule -- every morning it looks like someone just slaughtered a chicken up there!! LOL Other than that, they are all happy and healthy and eating me out of house and home!
Meanwhile, my Dwarf cichlids (freshwater tropical fish) are producing 'tons' of babies and I am therefore producing tons of small organisms for the newly hatched babies to devour. I have several cultures of microworms, vinegar eels and baby brine shrimp going at all times and am feeding three tanks of dwarf cichlid babies in various stages of development every 2 hours throughout the day.... a great 'warm up' for my "hopeful" baby budgies (someday )
JW brought me 3 baby Downy woodpeckers 3 wks ago and those were both a challenge and one of the biggest joys of my spring. I knew 'next to nothing' about woodpeckers and have learned quite a bit in the past few weeks. All 3 are now released and hopefully doing well. One little male came back for 2 days to beg a treat from me, which I was thrilled to provide him. I have since turned my back yard into a woodpecker (and ANT ) sanctuary -- smearing my homemade "Bird butter" on all the trees, strategically placing suet feeders everywhere plus "woodpecker friendly" feeding stations, etc..
This afternoon I witnessed a father Downy woodpecker feeding his offspring from one of my suet feeders! So I'm comforted knowing Downy babies somewhere are benefiting and hope my babies are benefactors as well.
Love you all and miss you too. I love my springs and summers in the yard and surrounding woods enjoying nature, but look forward to chatting with you daily when fall and winter days beckon me indoors.
Take care all!!!! Enjoy you precious budgies!!!


----------



## Jonah

What a wonderful report. Glad to hear everything is going well...


----------



## Budget baby

Lovely to hear your babies are back out in the wild and surviving, 
As winter approaches here I am starting to place food out for my local possum families that rely on the tree leaves and such so I add fruit and a tiny bit of bread for them.
Enjoy your time outdoors nothing beats the feel of the sun and it's warmth, I am with you on the feathers every morning I can't understand how they have any left  Just now Budget pulled out a beautiful yellow wing plumage which I have placed in my special jar full of his feathers .


----------



## StarlingWings

Loved the "check in", Nedra!  
Sounds like you've got your hands full! But full of wonderful things, of course. Happy to hear that everyone's doing well!


----------



## aluz

Thanks for updating, Nedra! Hopefully soon you'll have some eggs from your pairs. Best of luck with everything! :fingerx:


----------



## Brienne

Hi Nedra...I'm relatively new here...lovely that you have been helping out your local wildlife...keep enjoying nature


----------



## JWKnight

*


Pretty boy said:



Lovely to hear your babies are back out in the wild and surviving, 
As winter approaches here I am starting to place food out for my local possum families that rely on the tree leaves and such so I add fruit and a tiny bit of bread for them.
Enjoy your time outdoors nothing beats the feel of the sun and it's warmth, I am with you on the feathers every morning I can't understand how they have any left  Just now Budget pulled out a beautiful yellow wing plumage which I have placed in my special jar full of his feathers .

Click to expand...

I found out that styrofoam is very nice to put feathers into. You just get whatever shape you want and stick the feathers into it, as you get it full, you'll have a full plumage of feathers sticking out of it.*


----------



## FaeryBee

*It's great to hear from you Nedra and I'm happy all is going well.
Did you take any pictures of those precious Downy Woodpecker babies to share with us before you released them? *


----------



## JWKnight

FaeryBee said:


> *It's great to hear from you Nedra and I'm happy all is going well.
> Did you take any pictures of those precious Downy Woodpecker babies to share with us before you released them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here are a few I took...


----------



## Niamhf

Oh wow sounds Le my dream home!! I'm so jealous I've never seen a woodpecker in real life before


----------



## StarlingWings

They are gorgeous!! Look very much like downy little things  
Here we have some of those too, I love woodpeckers  
Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


JWKnight said:



Here are a few I took...

Click to expand...

Thanks for posting the pictures, JW! 
It's wonderful you and Nedra are able to work together to help the local wildlife. :thumbsup:*


----------



## JWKnight

*


FaeryBee said:





Thanks for posting the pictures, JW! 
It's wonderful you and Nedra are able to work together to help the local wildlife. :thumbsup:

Click to expand...

My friends found them, and I knew Nedra loved feeding baby birds... so it all works out.*


----------

